# BHyVe Observation



## gpatrick (Apr 7, 2013)

Today when I went to http://www.bhyve.org I noticed at the bottom of the page:


> This page is maintained by Michael Dexter and the bhyve development team and served using OpenBSD



It strikes me as both amusing and confusing that the developers of the FreeBSD hypervisor have chosen to use OpenBSD as the host for their hypervisor site.

One would think that using the hypervisor host as the platform to serve pages would be most appropriate; and to show the best case of the BHyVe hypervisor would be to not only use FreeBSD as the hypervisor, but to host the site on a FreeBSD BHyVe guest.  

But maybe it is as simple as the site is on a colocated host that uses OpenBSD.


----------

